# Congratulations



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Well done Swift your customer services have excelled.

I am still waiting for door parts.
On the 15th of May I was informed by swift that the parts were in , I informed my dealer to order them which he did on the 19th of May.
at the begining of June I spoke to the person who I dealt with to ask
If the parts would be dispatched in time for fitting when I had the habbitation service done on the 15th of June, I was told yes all the parts were in stock and would be sent out to the dealer week commencing 8th June and they would ring me when they were dispatched.
As no one called me by Thursday 11th June I phoned Swift to be told that 
the parts would be dispatched week comencing 22nd of June I explained my problem that It was booked In to the dealers on the 15th of June and
could I speak to the person dealing with me, they told me that they would call me back,as I had not had a call I rang again also to be told they would deffinetly phone me before 5 pm.
No one called me Thursday but they did on Friday when I was asleep
(night shift) They appoligised for giving me the incorect information and said I could ring back to speak to them which I did at 12am on friday
only to be told they would ring me back staight away, as no one had called by 1.30 I rang them again to be told they would deffinetly call me before 2pm and you guessed it no one called.
The reason I wanted to speak to the person dealing with me was to ask whether I could pay for a courier to get the parts to me.

Sorry for my rant but thank you swift you have really p***ed me off and
I wont be buying another Swift again.

Les


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Les



Penelope said:


> On the 15th of May I was informed by swift that the parts were in , I informed my dealer to order them which he did on the 19th of May. I was told yes all the parts were in stock and would be sent out to the dealer week commencing 8th June


Why on earth, if the parts were 'in' on the 15th May (presumably at Swift) would they not despatch them until the 8th of June?



Penelope said:


> Thursday 11th June I phoned Swift to be told that
> the parts would be dispatched week comencing 22nd of June


Either the parts are in, or they're not. 11 days (at least) for someone to put the bits in a box and give them to Parcelforce (or whoever)?



Penelope said:


> The reason I wanted to speak to the person dealing with me was to ask whether I could pay for a courier to get the parts to me.


To me, it sounds like you should be the LAST person paying for a courier. I would expect Swift to courier them to the dealer FOC. And as for the "promising to ring you back" :roll:

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les,

I will discuss this with our Head of Customer Services in the morning and make sure you get an update on the situation tomorrow,

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Andy .

Thanks for your response as I said In my post above I will be having the
habitation service done tomorrow ( a round trip of 150 miles) so will not 
be home till late, could not cancel It as to late.

Les


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Just got home hotfoot to my computer to see the response from Swift.
and as I expected No Response.

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les 
I am sorry but we need some of your details from you to be able to look into your case. Unfortunately we couldn't identify you from the information you posted alone.

If you want to PM me or email me a contact number I will get someone to call you at a convenient time to you, if you let me know,

Andy

[email protected]


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Andy 
I have sent you an email.
Cant believe you could not identify me ,how many other people do Customer Care not call back.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les,
As I said I am sorry but we do get thousands of calls and emails each week,
Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Swift get thousands of calls and e mails every week,
I hope they are not all customer service related
If each takes only 5 minutes to deal with then for only one thousand calls = 83.3 hours work.

Dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Swift get thousands of calls and e mails every week,
> I hope they are not all customer service related
> If each takes only 5 minutes to deal with then for only one thousand calls = 83.3 hours work.
> 
> Dave p


Tu Tut Dave at least he gets a reply in a PUBLIC Forum, dont see any other converters on here or anywhere else for that matter.

Peter


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

*Update*

On Tues 16th of June at 09:00 I had a phone call from Swift to advise me that they were to courier the parts to my dealer that night so they could be fitted to my Motorhome,I explained that my Motorhome was not with the dealer now as It was only with them on Mon 15th June (they thought It was there all week). I also explained that because of work commitments and going on holiday most of July, the earliest I could book the Motorhome in was early August, they apologised and offered to reimburse my travel expenses which I accepted (Thank You).
After the phone call I contacted my dealer to advise him that the parts were on their way he said If you can get the Motorhome to us next week we will fit you In as you have had so much trouble ,I said I would let him know once the parts were In .
As I had not heard from my dealer by Thur 18th of June I phoned Swift and was told that they would ring me back ,At 15:30 I was called back and told as my Motorhome was booked In for early Aug they were sending the parts out by normal delivery( Week commencing 22nd of July) I explained that I was trying to get the parts fitted that week as they had told me they would courier the parts to the dealer, Sorry was the reply.

Is It me?

Sorry for the rant again

Les


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems that you may have shot yourself in the foot in this latest episode. What you should not have offered was the fact that you would not be able to get your vehicle to the dealer until August. As soon as you told Swift that you took the urgency out of the situation.
It would have been better for you to allow the courier delivery and then if you could not get to the dealer until august then the parts would still be there awaiting your vehicle.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les,
I apologise all your parts will be delivered to your dealer by the end of next week (26th June), 
Andy


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

GerryD .

At no time was I told that the courier service was not happening until yesterday when I phoned up Swift to find out why the parts had not been delivered.

Les.


Andy.

Thanks for that It will be like a birthday present as the Motorhome Is one year old then.

Les.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

*Update*

I phoned my dealer yesterday 29th of June to be told that the Gas Strut Is still not In.

(Les, 
I apologise all your parts will be delivered to your dealer by the end of next week (26th June), 
Andy)

What Is going on at Swift.

Phoned Swift today 30th of June at 12:15 and as usual Someone will ring me back, and of course no one did.

Will all the parts be In for fitment after my holiday.

Also still have not heard anything about compensation for my Travel Expenses.

Not very happy.

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Update*



Penelope said:


> I phoned my dealer yesterday 29th of June to be told that the Gas Strut Is still not In.
> 
> (Les,
> I apologise all your parts will be delivered to your dealer by the end of next week (26th June),
> ...


Hi Les I might be reading this wrong, but the new door does NOT have gas struts.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

It does If you want to open the window that the door will open onto If you do not have a Gas Strut.

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I see what you are saying but we have had the new door (as I think others have) and there are no gas struts I can email piccies if you PM me your email addy.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

No it doesn't. 

It has a bump stop type of thing which goes onto the bottom of the door. 


I would love to see how you would treat some other manufactures that do keep you waiting for parts for many months. :? 


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> It has a bump stop type of thing which goes onto the bottom of the door.
> 
> ...


That is what we now have and to be honest I am quite happy with it.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Richard and Gill.

For what Its worth I have been waiting for my parts since I had the Motorhome June 2008.
The Door Parts since november 2008

Les


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Briarose.

Swift told me that the Bump Stop could not be fitted to my Motorhome and that they would supply a Gas Strut.

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Les,

I can confirm a 2008 E665 has both a gas strut (at the top of the door) and a bump stop (at t he bottom, on the skirt). This is different to the Bolero solution, which does not have the gas strut.

With regards to your expenses and missing parts, I will look into this in the morning.

I hope that is OK.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ash.

So I am correct ,but as far as I Know the Bump Stop Is not there as well.
Could you or someone ring me tomorrow before 12am as I am going on holiday.

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Morning Les,

I have just spoken to the Head of Customer Care, and she has confirmed that someone will call you this morning.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It really is not good enough, there seems to be a lot of discussion but very little heard.

We are given two ears and one mouth for a reason.

Kev.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ash.

Still no phone call 12:20 but due to circumstances beyond my control (wife had to work) I shall be here until 17:00 If you need my details can you give me your email address.

Les


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Les,
I can beat you, I have been waiting since September for a shower room seal from Swift.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les 
I believe Julie spoke to you today, if you need anything else please call us or PM us,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Subaru,
If you can give me some details I will look into this, I can see no reason why you have been waiting so long,
Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------

